# ECA 30 plus DIAMOND LABS



## gwb90

i have been on the site i was going to get them from and noticed the ingredients

Ephedrine - 30mg

Caffeine - 210 mg

Asprin - 25mg

Naringin - 100mg

Dicalcium Phosphate - 55mg

i have viewed a scan of a label from google and that says

EPH - 30mg

Caffeine - 210 mg

Asprin - 25mg

Naringin - 100mg

Dicalcium Phosphate - 55mg

which is correct?

many thanks

gwb


----------



## nothing2fear

EPH = Ephedrine  ... so they are both the same mate


----------



## gwb90

cheers. that's what i am after.

u tried them?


----------



## coldo

gwb90 said:


> i have been on the site i was going to get them from and noticed the ingredients
> 
> Ephedrine - 30mg
> 
> Caffeine - 210 mg
> 
> Asprin - 25mg
> 
> Naringin - 100mg
> 
> Dicalcium Phosphate - 55mg
> 
> i have viewed a scan of a label from google and that says
> 
> EPH - 30mg
> 
> Caffeine - 210 mg
> 
> Asprin - 25mg
> 
> Naringin - 100mg
> 
> Dicalcium Phosphate - 55mg
> 
> which is correct?
> 
> many thanks
> 
> gwb


Both look exactly the same to me... or am i missing something obvious? :confused1:


----------



## nothing2fear

gwb90 said:


> cheers. that's what i am after.
> 
> u tried them?


Afraid not mate


----------



## gwb90

one says "ephedrine" + the other says "EPH"

they are the same thing

gwb90


----------



## mrbravo

have u tried them i've been takin two a day for a week feel buzzin but have not noticed any fat loss. Is the wired feelin from the cafine or tip


----------



## gwb90

i am currently taking a stack of alphaburn + lean xtreme. now 4weeks in have noticed a slight reduction in BF. only now is it causing lose of appetite. also started this week increasing cardio so hopefully see a change by the time i finish the stack.

i am interested ECA as most site i am on and mention fat loss supplements. someone always comes to say if diet and cardio are sorted then i should be looking at ECA stack.

so i will w8 until i am finished with the current and the go onto ECA.

gwb90


----------



## mrbravo

so has any1 had positive effects from these eca's


----------



## DNA

Simply increases metabolism but there are some benefits to be had from sluight CV performance gains.

If Diet and Cardio are sorted then you don't need to be taking these as obviously you would be burning enough cals to either stay lean or promote some fat loss.

As a performance enhancer it's ok but for fat loss I can see little benefit as continued use will only lead to dependancy, Adrenal fatique, increased levels of Cortisol - all of which will promote the body to gain and hold onto body fat.


----------



## mrbravo

if eca is not that effective in cuttin bf why in the pre contest bible i have the top bb use it


----------



## xeonedbody

I cant believe the prices Ephz are being sold for in UK on websites...I mean on 1000 tabs people are actually making profits of up to £130!!! its ridiculous!


----------



## DNA

mrbravo said:


> if eca is not that effective in cuttin bf why in the pre contest bible i have the top bb use it


Yeah, because thats the only thing they'll use pre contest for cutting - I wouldn't believe everything you read...

Clen would be far more effective for cutting but only on 2 week cycles. You could look to cycle say clen for 2 weeks with an ECA/Yohimbine combo for another 2 weeks which may be more effective.


----------



## mrbravo

yeah i've read that but clen is.nt available like eca is so that makes eca the best cuttin cycle available. Or is there anything else


----------



## DNA

Clen is as readily available as ECA if you have a quick hunt about.

Yohimbine is harder to get hold of. For the win NorEphedrine would be the ultimate but thats like rocking horse to find.


----------



## gwb90

should i take any other supplements with the ECA. i take a mult vit + fish each day with my current stack of lean xtreme/alphaburn. should i leave a gap before taking the ECA


----------



## mrbravo

so are eca's effective in losin bf or am i just wastin my time? Wot would u expect a 4 week cycle to do to 15% bf with cardio an good diet


----------



## mrbravo

any idea


----------



## deano

ECA is great for cardio endurance and appetite suppression, imo.


----------



## gwb90

that's me 1 week in and going well. workouts are gr8

dropped some pounds already but have also been increasing the cardio.

works well as an appetite suppression supplement.

i take 1 at 7am with oats. the another at 4:30 before going to gym.

it gets the heart pumping.

will keep u updated.

cheers for the advice

gwb


----------



## GunnaGetBig

ANyone have contact details for diamond labs? Just recieved mine and although it states 60 caps on the pot, I only got 57?


----------



## anacoholic

What's serving size in Diamond labs eca?

1 capsule=30mg ephedrine or 2 capsules=30mg ephedrine?


----------



## GunnaGetBig

1 capsule


----------



## Gary30

Anyone had a go with a this new eca 30+ ?? Seen it at ECA 30+

I've tried the diamond labs product and the eph 25+. just interested to see if anyone has tried this one and what they thought?

It looks a little stronger than the other two but I'm unsure???


----------



## anacoholic

has anyone tried it? it might be underdosed or fake, i didn't feel any ephedrine like effects when i take this product?


----------



## Hydro.Zx

Lots of side effects on ECA, hard work is my favourite fat loss supplement


----------



## ProfDrAndro

anacoholic said:


> has anyone tried it? it might be underdosed or fake, i didn't feel any ephedrine like effects when i take this product?


this is what you will find with all currently available OTC "ECA" products. They contain EPHEDRA EXTRACT, but NO ALKALOIDS - producers of course won't tell you that; some (to make sure not to be sued) replaced the word EPHEDRA with EPH, which basically means "whatever the person who buys it imagines it to be"

_______________________________

ProfDrAndro, head of the SuppVersity

@ http://suppversity.blogspot.com


----------



## stl

ProfDrAndro said:


> this is what you will find with all currently available OTC "ECA" products. They contain EPHEDRA EXTRACT, but NO ALKALOIDS - producers of course won't tell you that; some (to make sure not to be sued) replaced the word EPHEDRA with EPH, which basically means "whatever the person who buys it imagines it to be"


So basically if your gonna use ECA 30 - you may as well just take caffiene and avoid the gut issues with aspirin.


----------



## ProfDrAndro

stl said:


> So basically if your gonna use ECA 30 - you may as well just take caffiene and avoid the gut issues with aspirin.


correct. also, you do not know if the useless (in view of fat loss) parts of whatever type of ephedra they used ain't hepatoxic or whatever

_______________________________

ProfDrAndro, head of the SuppVersity

@ http://suppversity.blogspot.com


----------



## pike25lb

iv been taken the dimond eca ones took 2 first time megga headache for 2 days so i took 1 morning one teatime dehidrates you doesnt loose hardleys any bf think they just dehidrate you and as soon as you stop takeing them you you bf goes back up

i also got some of a nother source and they are twice the size of the first lot so there could be anything in there as i have 2 totally diffrenty size ones does make you sweat like when these are gone i wouldnt waste my money on any more they are ****e


----------



## Maximum

I been using these for a while, was up to 2 twice a day, it felt like Lars Ulrich was playing a solo on my ticker!

They're really good and I wanted more but I can't get them just now, the usual shop has none and says he's waiting on them coming (for 3 weeks?????), does anyone have a link or know where i could phone to order some?


----------



## C19H28O2

Maximum said:


> I been using these for a while, was up to 2 twice a day, it felt like Lars Ulrich was playing a solo on my ticker!
> 
> They're really good and I wanted more but I can't get them just now, the usual shop has none and says he's waiting on them coming (for 3 weeks?????), does anyone have a link or know where i could phone to order some?


these both sell eca

http://www.discount-affordable-supplement-warehouse.co.uk/

http://www.extremesupplements.co.uk/ultimate-fat-loss-products-16-c.asp


----------



## ahpm

just joined but hoping someone with a bit of previous with these can help me. I bought them 3-4 months ago from New Image supplements and they worked a treat. At the time they were tablet like supplements. I've recently reordered from new image and after a delay in shipping I've received what to me seems a different product. The packaging is different, despite the same label and they're now capsule form and look just like any herbal fat burner.

CAn anyone clarify for me exactly what I should be receiving?

thanks


----------



## 6083

These are what im using:

http://www.melanotanmagic.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=22

ECA 30+

definately have ephedrine in, i know the feeling....


----------



## TYSON2407

gwb90 said:


> i have been on the site i was going to get them from and noticed the ingredients
> 
> Ephedrine - 30mg
> 
> Caffeine - 210 mg
> 
> Asprin - 25mg
> 
> Naringin - 100mg
> 
> Dicalcium Phosphate - 55mg
> 
> i have viewed a scan of a label from google and that says
> 
> EPH - 30mg
> 
> Caffeine - 210 mg
> 
> Asprin - 25mg
> 
> Naringin - 100mg
> 
> Dicalcium Phosphate - 55mg
> 
> which is correct?
> 
> many thanks
> 
> gwb


Hi Pal

The one which reads "EPH" is the proper one, lots of copies being made of them.


----------



## TYSON2407

gwb90 said:


> i have been on the site i was going to get them from and noticed the ingredients
> 
> Ephedrine - 30mg
> 
> Caffeine - 210 mg
> 
> Asprin - 25mg
> 
> Naringin - 100mg
> 
> Dicalcium Phosphate - 55mg
> 
> i have viewed a scan of a label from google and that says
> 
> EPH - 30mg
> 
> Caffeine - 210 mg
> 
> Asprin - 25mg
> 
> Naringin - 100mg
> 
> Dicalcium Phosphate - 55mg
> 
> which is correct?
> 
> many thanks
> 
> gwb


----------



## TYSON2407

Hi Pal

The "EPH" is the real one - many copies are being made.


----------



## HDU

I used these, can't find anymore though, these are INSANE hHa


----------



## zack amin

Good thread bump lol, btw just so you guys know epehdrine is illegal, so when people write EPH in the supplement list, a lot of the times its not real epehdrine just some stimulant to give you a buzz and make you think like it is, damn marketing scams


----------



## HDU

bigjuice said:


> Good thread bump lol, btw just so you guys know epehdrine is illegal, so when people write EPH in the supplement list, a lot of the times its not real epehdrine just some stimulant to give you a buzz and make you think like it is, damn marketing scams


So most off these ECA stacks isn't even ephedrine?


----------

